# What to drink in the pub?



## LoobyLou (Jun 1, 2017)

What can I drink in a pub?  Water and a pot of tea are getting a bit boring now.  Soft drinks as well as alcoholic drink recommendations (if there are any!). Thank  you in advance - I'm new to all this.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 1, 2017)

Vodka and Diet Coke doesn't affect my levels at all.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 1, 2017)

Shame to say it but I opt for a pint or two.... I usually only meet friends at the pub once a month so I figure that the overall damage is relatively low (but I still notice it in my FBG the next morning). My go-to when at home is red wine, usually Merlot.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2017)

Another vote for draft beer / real ale, as can only drink that at a pub, and only go to a pub  couple of times a year, plus a night or two at a beer festival every few years. On the rare occasions I go to pub, and am not driving, it has to be draft beer. If I need to chose a non alcoholic option, I have diet cola (unless late) or lime and soda if I want something without caffeine. Looking forward to cycling to meet orienteering running friends when I spend a few days where I used to live, in a few weeks.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 1, 2017)

Gin and Slimline Tonic for me please.


----------



## MikeTurin (Jun 1, 2017)

Red wine could be a good idea.


----------



## pav (Jun 1, 2017)

Usually any of the diet drinks, though can be a limited range at some pubs, I rarely drink and if I do it's one pint of larger once a year. On some occasions which are pretty rare these days I have to be careful as larger causes me to go hypo, not a good combo slightly tipsy (or rather had one to many for the road) espec when trying to decide if it's the beer, or a hypo.


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2017)

Go mad and have a lime and soda water lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm partial to a real ale or 2, but now I'm back on the Metformin I suppose its back t diet coke.


----------



## LoobyLou (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your replies.  Bit confused about the Diet Coke unless its late - what does late have to do with it please? (Newbie here, can you tell?).  

Anyone here been given a sugar coke by accident?  I guess is someone else is ordering it they might not bother to check.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2017)

I always get the bottles (usually the glass ones) that way I know its definitely diet coke.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2017)

LoobyLou said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your replies.  Bit confused about the Diet Coke unless its late - what does late have to do with it please? (Newbie here, can you tell?).
> 
> Anyone here been given a sugar coke by accident?  I guess is someone else is ordering it they might not bother to check.


I don't drink coke but I have read a few post that drinks through the pumps can't always be relied on to be diet free.


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2017)

LoobyLou said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your replies.  Bit confused about the Diet Coke unless its late - what does late have to do with it please? (Newbie here, can you tell?).
> 
> Anyone here been given a sugar coke by accident?  I guess is someone else is ordering it they might not bother to check.


Yea I was at my local beefeater even tho I clearly stated diet . It wasn't a bother though the barmaid apologised and changed it. You can tell instantly the difference considering I having touched full sugar coke in 8 year


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2017)

LoobyLou said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your replies. Bit confused about the Diet Coke unless its late - what does late have to do with it please? (Newbie here, can you tell?).


Because of the caffeine in it, it would keep me awake if I drank it too close to bedtime!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 2, 2017)

Everywhere I've been, pubs/bars or otherwise, this is a big problem, as the only diet soft drink anywhere is cola.  Yes, others do exists, they are produced. Nowhere has them though.  Wheatherspoons do coffee and tea.  No idea what these do to BG though, and I find coffee no good for hydration.


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi LoobyLou I may be wrong but I think by ' unless late' Copepod means that she doesn't want caffeine too late as it can mess up sleep.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a beer or two. sometimes a Vodka and Diet coke, sometimes a Jack Daniels and coke.
Neat Jack Daniels followed by a beer is nice.
I don't drink too often, so I say what the hell.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 2, 2017)

Unless you are drinking alco-pop's or a very sweet wine, I suspect you can drink most things and be ok.

If I'm driving I'll stick with a diet something if they have it (coffee or water if they don't).  I tend to find my levels stay better if I stay on red wine.  But beer doesn't cause me much problems either.



Stitch147 said:


> I'm partial to a real ale or 2, but now I'm back on the Metformin I suppose its back t diet coke.


Why would you avoid real ale on Metformin?  I've not had problems mixing the two.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 2, 2017)

John Smiths bitter,,,,

Yeahhhhhh


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't drink coke but I have read a few post that drinks through the pumps can't always be relied on to be diet free.


It's true...but I make sure that they double check that it is diet


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2017)

I persuaded my local to stock little bottles of sugar free lemonade because I was totally fed up of Diet Coke. It's a major issue and one I can't really understand. Why must all soft drinks and mixers be full sugar and calorific? 

When I go abroad, Diet Coke is usually the only sugar free soft drink I can find


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mark T said:


> Why would you avoid real ale on Metformin?  I've not had problems mixing the two.



The tablets I'm on (combined empagliflozin and metformin) say about avoiding alcohol whilst taking, I'm not tempting fate!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2017)

Some pubs now sell a brand of Diet tonic called "Fevertree" which is only REDUCED sugar - as I have found to my cost - but if I want a G&T I want a G&T so hang it, since I rarely drink these days TBH.

I agree with @Amigo - true - but fortunately I rather like agua con gas or if not perhaps a cerveza, bier or Amstel etc. depending what language they speak.  Or maybe a glass of wine ...... I have catholic tastes meself LOL


----------



## Carolg (Jun 4, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> The tablets I'm on (combined empagliflozin and metformin) say about avoiding alcohol whilst taking, I'm not tempting fate!


Have to check labels before holiday as I am on both separately


----------



## SHORAN (Jun 15, 2017)

Alcohol ? - heres a useful link ..

https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/alcohol


----------



## ianbilly (Jun 16, 2017)

Not a big drinker, maybe once a month but my Dietitian positively encouraged me to have a couple of pints of lager or a G&T. He reckoned any problems would be minor and far outweighed by the feelgood factor of a good night out socialising . I'm more than happy to go along with this and honestly haven't found any problems.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 16, 2017)

2ltr. Sweppes 225 Slimline lemonade £1 in Asda: zero sugar: zero calories: per 100mls - Made with lemon juice.
WL


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jun 16, 2017)

I have had no adverse effects combining Metformin and Theakston's Old Peculier (and "Peculier" is the correct spelling). Just the occasional half pint, as the Old Peculier is quite strong, and only twice this year, as this brew sometimes needs to acclimatise after delivery.


----------



## Celerie (Aug 3, 2017)

LoobyLou said:


> What can I drink in a pub?  Water and a pot of tea are getting a bit boring now.  Soft drinks as well as alcoholic drink recommendations (if there are any!). Thank  you in advance - I'm new to all this.




Ask them to make you a Rock Shandy. I have it with just a splash of ginger ale or even none at all and an extra squeeze of fresh lime juice.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 5, 2017)

I like my real ale & as I go out to the pub so rarely, this is what I usually have.  At home, I usually have red or dry white wine, or a G&T.  Been drinking Ouzo & Raki recently, as I bought some back from Crete.


----------

